# Technique



## Fightfan00 (Jun 6, 2004)

What is everyones favorite technique or techniques to use in Judo or jujitsu?Also why do like using them?


----------



## auxprix (Jul 12, 2004)

Well, it seems like I go in phases. But there's a few right now that I've been favoring in (Judo) randori:

1) Sode tsurikomi Goshi:
For some reason, I can do this one very well. I'm also a little shorter than alot of other men at my dojo, so it's really nice for those tall dudes that love to control with the over-hand grip.

2) Tai Otoshi:
If I can do a technique without switching handwork, I love it. The Tai Otoshi is nice because it's easy to do, and is done from the normal grip.

3) Hiza Guruma:
You heard right. I actually use the Hiza Guruma! I've just recently started to see the benefit of this throw, so I've been trying to perfect it lately. It's also part of a combo that I've been working on.


----------



## captnigh (Jul 12, 2004)

My favorite is Gedan Uke Otoshi.  It's fast, easy, and integrates with striking if you want to punish the guy first.  If he's you're drunk brother in law, you can "put him right into the wedding cake"(as my instructor humorously puts it.)

Some stuff a couple of us have been having fun with are arm entanglements into takedowns, then breaking the limb or stomping the head....
The other night we had a blast working a technique where uke comes at you with different head strikes and we block the strikes, attack uke's head (it varied - my favorite was a knife edge to the neck followed by a punch to the nose or throat), then knee to the groin to set him up for Tomo Nage....


----------



## bignick (Aug 7, 2004)

Sasae Tsuri-komi ashi...it's the first throw that really made sense to me...every throw and technique has something that makes it work...and this one just fell into place first for me...i also enjoy tani otoshi and a nice hard harai goshi...


----------



## auxprix (Aug 8, 2004)

Hey BigNick

I study at Midway Judo in St. Paul. Are you coming to our Shiai this September? It's the Land of lakes Tourney at Hamline.


----------



## Insedia_Cantharis (Aug 20, 2004)

My favourite would have to be the triangle choke from guard.


----------



## Han-Mi (Aug 21, 2004)

Triangle choke, with the legs. it is a great way to salvage a failed arm bar.

I'm primarily TKD, so I don't know that many techs. I also like to do some different arm locks that I have learned, But I don't know the names.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Aug 21, 2004)

I also love the triangle..even when some of my training partners know it's coming I still get it on them.


----------



## Fool Wolf (Sep 22, 2004)

Uchi mata rocks, if it is set up right it can be done from almost any grip.  

regards
fw


----------



## Ken H (Jan 12, 2005)

Throws: Sode Tsurikomi Goshi & Kubi Nage.  They give me a good range whether I'm fighting someone taller or shorter, and the tsurikomi works great when they squeeze their head out of Kubi Nage and are hunched over.  Just grab onto their sleeve or wrist, shoot that leg out, twist and :erg:!

Chokes:  I like good old Hadaka Jime or Kataha Jime due to their versitility and they will work with or without your opponent wearing a jacket.

-Ken


----------



## Gray Phoenix (Jan 29, 2005)

I dont have any favorite techniques. I go with what is given to me by the uchi. I'll never stop with just one technique either. If I'm lucky enough to actually get a hold on him, there is no way Im gonna let go and have a whole new fight on my hands with my attacker now knowing that I have some skills he should be careful of. I'' start with some form of an entry technique using a distraction to another part of the body or a block that puts my opponents body into a compromising position.  From there, its open season on any bar, choke or strangle I choose, but I wont stop until he/she is immobile, passed out or otherwise non-threatening. If multiple attackers, then a series of kenpolike strikes so that I can move on to the next poor soul.

That was a long winded answer to say: Dont rely on any one technique and dont develop favorites, lest you become predictable.:asian:


----------

